# R32 GTR Rear Quarter Panels



## chaoticreign (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking for a pair of rear quarter panels for my R32 GTR as mine have seen better days unfortunately...

Anyone have any for sale, or know where may be the best place to get one from?

Thanks


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Garage D have them in stock and are good on price


----------

